# NJ (Jersey City)-Urgent-baby rats for adoption



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Location: Jersey City NJ
Contact: [email protected] Please put Tony into subject.










*THIS IS URGENT BECAUSE THE 13 BABY RATS ARE ALREADY 4 1/2 WEEKS OLD AND TONY CANNOT SEX THEM!*

Hi,

Tony writes (original message when babies were born): "Hello my name is tony , my 3 prego fancy rats give birth same time i need to re home them asap." He posted this on the NYC Meetup website.

Thank you,
Raquel
[email protected] Please put Tony into subject.


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

You should tell him to contact Philly Rat Rescue and Mainley Rat Rescue as soon as he can. I like in Newark and would LOVE babies, but I definitely cannot take any more in. MRR goes to NYC. If he is willing to meet someone, they should be able to help!


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Thank you, ratswithfoxandbear! MRR is stopping intake until September. Philly has not responded to me. I thought MRR had discontinued coming into or close to NYC. The latest update is that we are hoping Tony will surrender the rats to a friend of ours and then we will take it from there.


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

I will keep an eye out. There was a post yesterday from a person looking for rat adoption in northern Jersey. Hopefully that person found this thread. It is only... maybe two babies... but it is babies going to a forever home!

Best of luck!


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Thanks, again, ratswithfoxandbear!


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

These rats are no longer available.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I've been following this thread, why are they no longer available? Did a rescue get in contact and take them?


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Dear Hey-Fay, Squishy Laprat (I love that!),
This has been one of our sadder non-rescue experiences. Many people tried so hard to help Tony sex or place his rats. He refused a home visit to help sex the rats. Then, he suddenly announced this past Tuesday (almost a week ago), that the rats had homes. I called many pet stores around his area but could not find the rats. The Humane Society didn't have them, either. Tony requested no more contact, and we have to respect that because we do not want to make things worse if he still has any of the rats. I hope the rats are all right. 

We had a plan in place to transfer the rats to one of our homes and distribute them from there, but that fell through when our friend's family refused to permit the rats to enter the home. At this point, Tony announced that the rats had homes. I knew that Tony was desperate and wanted the rats gone, but we did the best we could and it wasn't good enough.

You may see Tony's original post on the meetup website: 
http://www.meetup.com/New-York-Rat-Group/events/57217092/
Scroll down to Tone Stack'Em's post. He asked people to text him and provided the cell number, but you have to belong to the meetup group to see it. I could not post it here because emails are probably preferred on this site for member safety.

Thank you,
Raquel


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

That is heartbreaking. My thoughts go out to the rats, maybe he'll have a change of heart and get them to a rescue.


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Thank you, Hey-Fay!


----------

